# Lagerhaltbarkeit



## haha (29. Juni 2008)

hi,
ich hab jetzt gerade mal den hinterbau von meinem socom zerlegt, da wie bei manchen ss hier auch knarzgeräusche zu vernehmen waren. ein ausfaller war leicht locker. da ich schon dabei war, habe ich den gesamten hinterbau demontiert, und habe mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass der großteil der lager schon stotternd laufen, also praktisch defekt sind. was mich hierbei aber wundert ist die tatsache, das mein rahmen gerade mal seit 3 monaten gefahren wird, und dazu pro woche etwa 1-2mal. er hat erst ein mal nen bikepark gesehen, und wird auch sonst für so einen rahmen im absolut erträglichen bereich gefahren. ich muss sagen, dass ich das nicht erwartet hätte. mein altes helius war 4 jahre im einsatz, bevor die lager etwas rauher liefen und hier habe ich den salat nach 3 monaten.
gibts es im bezug auf die lager eigentlich eine garantie? es kann doch nicht sein, nach 3 monaten ständig lager tauschen zu müssen? wie sieht es da bei euch aus, habt ihr schon probleme mit den lagern? ich bin jetzt auf jeden fall ganz schön deprimiert. was wären eure tipps an mich, gibt es andere lager, die mehr aushalten?


----------



## Deleted 26464 (30. Juni 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=309876&highlight=lager+intense

da findest a bisserl was, 

aber dies ist noch hinzu zu fügen:
noch mal zu den normal rau laufenden lager, des mag schon sein, aber fest ist nicht normal im eingebauten wie im ausgebauten zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (30. Juni 2008)

nunja, meine,am 6.6, sind nun, nach nem jahr, ebenfalls durch.
wenn ich den hinterbau anhebe hab ich spiel und es liegt definitiv nicht am dämpfer.
kennt das problem jemand........sind doch die lager? kann ja sonst nichts anderes sein!?


----------



## haha (30. Juni 2008)

hab jetzt mal den dichtring einiger lager abgenommen, drunter befindet sich braunes fett. also dürfte schmutz reingekommen sein. ich muss sagen, intense hat hier etwas nachlässig gearbeitet. die deckel der lager, die auch zur befestigung dienen, müssten deutlich größer konstruiert sein, so dass die lager vom deckel abgedeckt werden ( siehe nicolai). für mich bedeutet das, dass intense rahmen reine schönwetterfahrzeuge sind, die auch beim putzen nur mit vorsicht behandelt werden möchten. absolut traurig, nach 3 monaten schon so etwas, ich könnt echt heulen.
bei mir lassen sich die lager im tretlagerbereich von hand gar nicht mehr drehen, wenn die schwinge montiert ist, geben die lager laute reibgräusche von sich. hat hier einer von euch schon mal selbst an einem intense lager getauscht? es muss doch bessere lager geben als die originalen. was sagt MS-Racing eigentlich dazu? hattet ihr schon mal so einen fall? ich werde mir wahrscheinlich wieder selbst etwas ausdenken müssen, um die lager vernünftig abzudichten. echt schade, tatsächlich ein reiner FRO-Rahmen, der penibelste wartung verlangt


----------



## bachmayeah (30. Juni 2008)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind das die enduro seals, die müssen quasi rau laufen um dann unter belastung iwie normal zu laufen. je nachdem wie raus sie laufen isses noch in ordnung/normal.



> I can not spin my bearings with my fingers. Are my bearings bad?
> 
> 99% of the time the answer is no. There are misconceptions as to how free these bearings should be in their movement. The bearings are press fit, and are under a compression load and not easily moved by fingers alone.
> 
> One of our riders removed his 20mm front axle from his downhill bike and tried to spin the wheel bearings in his hub with his fingers, he could not. Was his wheel bearing bad? No, the bearings are under a compression load. Using your fingers to check a bearing is not the best test.


von hier


----------



## Deleted 28330 (1. Juli 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind das die enduro seals, die müssen quasi rau laufen um dann unter belastung iwie normal zu laufen. je nachdem wie raus sie laufen isses noch in ordnung/normal.
> 
> 
> von hier



sorry dass ich mich hier schon wieder einmischen muss

nein, rau müssen sie nicht laufen. sicherlich laufen die lager schwer aufgrund der reibung der dichtungen sowie der tatsache, dass die außenringe der lager durch den rahmen zusammengedrückt werden.
wenn die lager rau laufen, ist es ein hinweis darauf, dass die laufflächen beschädigt sind.


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Juli 2008)

ist doch schoen wenn sich leute einmischen. dazu ist man ja hier.
gut dann muss man eben zwischen "rau" und "schwergängig" unterscheiden.  letzteres meinte ich.


----------



## iRider (1. Juli 2008)

haha schrieb:


> hab jetzt mal den dichtring einiger lager abgenommen, drunter befindet sich braunes fett. also dürfte schmutz reingekommen sein. ich muss sagen, intense hat hier etwas nachlässig gearbeitet. die deckel der lager, die auch zur befestigung dienen, müssten deutlich größer konstruiert sein, so dass die lager vom deckel abgedeckt werden ( siehe nicolai). für mich bedeutet das, dass intense rahmen reine schönwetterfahrzeuge sind, die auch beim putzen nur mit vorsicht behandelt werden möchten. absolut traurig, nach 3 monaten schon so etwas, ich könnt echt heulen.
> bei mir lassen sich die lager im tretlagerbereich von hand gar nicht mehr drehen, wenn die schwinge montiert ist, geben die lager laute reibgräusche von sich. hat hier einer von euch schon mal selbst an einem intense lager getauscht? es muss doch bessere lager geben als die originalen. was sagt MS-Racing eigentlich dazu? hattet ihr schon mal so einen fall? ich werde mir wahrscheinlich wieder selbst etwas ausdenken müssen, um die lager vernünftig abzudichten. echt schade, tatsächlich ein reiner FRO-Rahmen, der penibelste wartung verlangt



Das sind gedichtete Industrielager, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn man einen Hochdruckreiniger draufhält sterben die halt früher. Ausserdem sind diese VPP, DW und Maestro Bikes hart zu Lagern. Übrigends: diese Enduro Lager sind schon ziemlich das Beste was Du bekommen kannst.
Wenn das Fett schon braun ist ist das kein gutes Zeichen. Putze es raus so gut es geht und sprüh die Lager mit WD40 ein und lass die über Nacht ruhen. Dann reinige die so gut Du kannst und versuch das komplette alte Fett/Dreck rauszukriegen. Dann schmier das Lager mit einem wasserfesten Fett (Phil Wood z.B.), und schau ob sie sich wieder drehen lassen. Wirst wahrscheinlich nicht um neue Lager herumkommen, aber nach der Behandlung kannst Du wenigstens erstmal wieder fahren bis Du die neuen Lager organisiert hast.


----------



## haha (1. Juli 2008)

hi,
gereinigt hab ich die lager so gut es geht, aber im eingebauten zustand. mit dem ausbaue bin ich mir dann doch noch etwas unsicher, zumal ich mit der anleitung auf der intensepage nicht ganz klar komme. die lager laufen aber leider immer noch rau, im tretlagerbereich hat sich auch nichts geändert, dort dreht sich freiwillig gar nichts, die sind also mit sicherheit kaputt. ist also erstmal min. ne woche stillstand, die B-Crew braucht dafür sicherlich länger, woanders habe ich bist jetzt noch nichts gefunden. die sache mit dem WD-40 werd ich aber noch probieren, evtl. kann man ja doch noch was rausspülen. 
na ja, ich werd mir jetzt auf jeden fall eine weitere dichtmöglichkeit überlegen, da ich immer vorsichtig geputzt habe, aber oft bei schlamm gefahren bin. und wenn das ein rahmen nicht schafft, ist es nicht der richtige für mich..
dann danke erstmal für eure hilfe


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (1. Juli 2008)

^^ Berni,
geh doch einfach mal zum Eisenwarenhändler of Baumis Choice, hol Dir da Standard-SKF-Lager oder sowas und probiers doch damit mal aus?!

...also der Hinterbau hat scho grob genackelt, allerdings scho am Gardasee-also quasi schon ende April..


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (7. Juli 2008)

Die Sache schaut so aus.
Das die Lager nicht leichtgängig sind , ist bei den ENDURO schon fast normal.
Sind nicht so genau gefertigt, was aber punkto Haltbarkeit vorteile bringt.
Da die Lager ja auch nicht leichtgägig sein müssen, da sie ja nur bei Belastung in Bewegung sind, und da auch nur in einem kleinen Winkel, ist dies egal.
Am besten Lager raus, putzen, neu einfetten und gut.

Die Schwergängigkeit hat keine Auswirkung auf des Fahrverhalten.

Vor normalen Industrielagern würde ich abraten, da diese sich unter der Belastung wirklich festfressen könnten (Kugelbruch).

Billiglager, wie oben beschrieben, sind die ENDURO sicher nicht, eher eine der belastbarsten Klein-Kugellager überhaupt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (9. Juli 2008)

so, heut hab ich den rahmen wieder zusammengebaut, inklusive den alten lagern. im eingebauten zustand ist von den rauhen lagern nichts zu merken, nach einer ausgiebigen fettaktion geht der hinterbau sogar besser als vorher. alles in allem sind die lager aber trotzdem defekt, auch wenns funktioniert, die frage ist nur wie lange. ich bekomme jetzt aber trotzdem ersatz auf kulanz. meine bitte an euch ist, wenn ihr mal euren hintebau abnehmt, auch mal die lager zu prüfen und dann hier zu posten, in welchen zustand die sind. interessiert mich brennend. also dann, zerlegt mal schön...


----------



## iRider (9. Juli 2008)

haha schrieb:


> meine bitte an euch ist, wenn ihr mal euren hintebau abnehmt, auch mal die lager zu prüfen und dann hier zu posten, in welchen zustand die sind. interessiert mich brennend. also dann, zerlegt mal schön...



Habe ich gerade am Wochenende gemacht da ich das untere Gelenk tauschen musste (Felskontakt). Alle Lager hatten recht wenig Fett, die in der Schwinge liefen trotzdem perfekt, die im Rahmen konnte ich von Hand nicht drehen aber sobald man eine Achse reingemacht hat liessen sie sich drehen, wenn auch ein bisschen ruckelig. Keine Spur von Rost trotz eines matschigen Winters. Habe die Rahmenlager mit WD40 gereinigt und alle mit Phil Wood Fett geschmiert und wieder zusammengebaut. Funzt einwandfrei.
Ich denke die Passung wo die Lager im Rahmen eingepresst sind könnten ein bisschen zuviel Untermass haben und deshalb laufen die Lager etwas rauher als die in der Schwinge. Wie gesagt, kein Rost und auch sonst sahen die Lager top aus.
Übigends: ist ein 06-er Socom und ich habe vorher noch keinen Lagerservice gemacht. Bike hat 2 matschige Winter, 1 1/4 Rennsaison und Whistler gesehen.


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Juli 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Bike hat 2 matschige Winter, 1 1/4 Rennsaison und *Whistler* gesehen.




SACK!


----------



## walo (19. Juli 2008)

salü,
mich würde mal interessieren ob meine lagerhaltbarkeit im "normalen"bereich liegt.
ich hab jetzt innert eines jahres meine lager, am 6.6, durchgelassen.seitlich wie höhenspiel.
hm,hatte vorher ein stinky primo.  auf dem war  ich 3 jahre unterwegs. jedoch gabs da keine beanstandungen was die lager betrifft.
is das nun so ein heftiger unterschied zum vpp, dass das mit nem jahr im normalen zeitrahmen liegt?
ich muss dazu sagen, das ich das bike am  limit bewege und den winter(bei uns ist der "park" s ganze jahr offen)durchgefahren bin.
würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir mal eure erfahrungen mit lagerhaltbarkeitszeiten posten könnt. damit ich meine situation mal vernünftig einordnen kann.
merci und grüsse


----------



## walo (20. Juli 2008)

keiner paar infos, was seine erfahrung mit lagerlanglebigkeit ist?

schade


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Juli 2008)

walo bei dir könnten es auch die buchsen des dämpfers sein...hat das hr leitlich spiel oder nur wenn du den sattel anhebst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (20. Juli 2008)

sowohl als auch.dämpferaufnahmen/hartware hab ich gecheckt. der dämpfer is auch erst paar monate montiert.


----------



## Geißbock__ (29. Juli 2008)

In meinem Hinterbau hat es heute geknarzt! daraufhin machte ich mir die Mühe, den Hinterbau zu demontieren, alles säubern und ich schaute mir die Lager genauer an! Die oberen Lager, sind alle ok! Die beiden unteren Lager im Rahmen laufen rauh- Daraufhin säuberte ich diese und füllte neues Fett ein, bis es weniger rauh lief, so dass ich mit dem Zeigefinger das Lager drehen konnte. Das Fett wär übrigens auch braun! Scheint also normal zu sein. Das Knarzen ist jetzt auch weg!  Zu Vollständigkeit: Es handelt sich um ein UZZI VPX, 250 km laufleistung! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## haha (29. Juli 2008)

hab gestern nen gebrauchten 6.6 in der hand gehabt, wie könnts anders sein, die gleiche tatsache. braunes fett und rauer lagerlauf. 
für mich sind die lager von der dichtung her der letzte rotz, bzw. nur für gutes wetter geeignet. ich bin gerade am suchen, welche lager für intense rahmen noch in frage kämen, wenn ich fündig geworden bin, post ichs hier.


----------



## iRider (29. Juli 2008)

haha schrieb:


> hab gestern nen gebrauchten 6.6 in der hand gehabt, wie könnts anders sein, die gleiche tatsache. braunes fett und rauer lagerlauf.
> für mich sind die lager von der dichtung her der letzte rotz, bzw. nur für gutes wetter geeignet. ich bin gerade am suchen, welche lager für intense rahmen noch in frage kämen, wenn ich fündig geworden bin, post ichs hier.



Das Fett ist im Neuzustand definitiv weiss! Braun bedeutet Rost.
Hat nicht schon jemand mal rostfreie SKF Lager mit weniger Kugeln verbaut? Dachte da gab es einen Faden hier oder auf MTBR, finde den aber gerade nicht 
Was macht Ihr denn alle mit Euren Lagern? Ich fahre die Bikes im Matsch mache aber die Lager immer gut sauber und fette sie neu mit Phil Wood wasserfestem Fett. Kaum Probleme die ich nicht als normalen Verschleiss ansehen würde.


----------



## walo (29. Juli 2008)

hab gestern meine lager(enduro)ausgebaut.wie bei haha waren die "untere"lager, die mit achse, total verrostet. die achse hatte ne mm starke verkrustung.........
genau diese lager sind auch, nach nem jahr, am ar5ch.hab mir nun 2rsr lager montiert. mal schauen wie lange die halten.


----------



## haha (29. Juli 2008)

@iRider:
ich hab die lager bisher ein mal gereinigt, solange hab ich den rahmen ja noch nicht. leider haben die lager aber schon schaden genommen, von hand kann man nichts drehen. ich will halt einfach welche, die innerhalb eines jahres nicht verdrecken, bzw. rosten. wenn ich neue enduros verbauen sollte, ich soll laut meinem händler immer noch welche wegen kulanz kriegen, werd ich auf jeden fall nach ein paar ausfahrten kontollieren, wies um die lager steht. 

@walo: 
du bist anscheinend der einzige, der bisher lager getauscht hat, es wäre super, wenn du mal beschreiben würdest, wie du das gemacht hast.
bei mir steht das ja in kürze an, etwas bammel hab ich aber schon davor, da man viel kaputt machen kann.


----------



## haha (29. Juli 2008)

jetzt hab ich mal einen lagertyp gefunden, dessen beschreibung sich gut anhört. das skf 6001 rsh lager, welches auch gegen hochdruckspritzwasser unempfindlich ist, das fett sehr gut zurückhält und für langsamen lauf ausgelegt ist. leider finde ich nichts über die belastbarkeit. die lager von enduro, die intense verbaut, sind vom 6001er max typ. die sollen besonders gut starken kräften standhalten, dafür aber auch etwas rau laufen. mal sehen, da hilft nur probieren..


----------



## walo (30. Juli 2008)

6001 bedeutet 12/28/8.(innerer durchmesser/äusserer durchmesser/tiefe
beschreibung vom lagertausch kommte später. bin grad auf dem sprung....


----------



## [sie:kei] (2. August 2008)

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id55.html

hier gibts nen satz neuer lager für das intense z.b. uzzi für 27$. Mal schauen ob die auch nach dland liefern. 27$ wäre jetzt nicht welt. naja werde meine jedenfalls auch erstmal reinigen.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (2. August 2008)

[sie:kei];4997147 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id55.html
> 
> hier gibts nen satz neuer lager für das intense z.b. uzzi für 27$. Mal schauen ob die auch nach dland liefern. 27$ wäre jetzt nicht welt. naja werde meine jedenfalls auch erstmal reinigen.



sonst eine Sammelbstellung machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (7. August 2008)

walo schrieb:


> 6001 bedeutet 12/28/8.(innerer durchmesser/äusserer durchmesser/tiefe
> beschreibung vom lagertausch kommte später. bin grad auf dem sprung....



weiß jmd. welche abmaße die unteren lager haben? würde mir momentan das demontieren ersparen ...

enduro lager in nahezu allen größen gibt es bei toxoholics, falls es jmd interessiert.

www. toxoholics.de


----------



## walo (7. August 2008)

wenn du das 6.6 meinst, sind alle gleich!
die unteren lager sind in der schwinge bzw.  im rahmen, hinter der umlenkung.die "abdeckung" ist somit kleiner ausgelegt und dadurch täuschts.


----------



## mc schrecka (8. August 2008)

hab bei meinem M3 gemerkt das am unteren Lager die Lagerschale gebrochen ist . Welche Lager könnt ihr denn empfehlen? Die Enduro Max von Intense oder hat sich schon eins von SKF gefunden?


----------



## haha (8. August 2008)

von skf gibts die 6001 rsh, die sehr gut gedichtet sein sollen. also nicht mehr nach ein paar mal schlammfahrt die lagerreinigungsaktion. obs stimmt werde ich in kürze testen.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (8. August 2008)

Ich verwende dieses Fett, und habe seitdem überhaupt keine Probleme mehr......
OKS 403


----------



## haha (8. August 2008)

cool, dann hol ich mir gleich ein 180kg fass davon .
das fett ist sicher gut, schmutz kommt aber, schätz ich, trotzdem rein. oder man schmierts so dick rein, dass der lagerkörper komplett damit gefüllt ist, dass das fett also praktisch abdichtet, dass kein dreck an die kugeln kommt. gut gedichtete lager wären mir aber lieber. einbauen und vergessen, bis sie irgendwann in ein paar jahren ausgeschlagen sind, dass wäre mein traum


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. August 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen, mit welchem Drehmoment ich bei meinem Uzzi VPX die Lagerschrauben anziehen muss? Wäre dankbar für eine Rückmeldung!

Grüße


----------



## haha (11. August 2008)

drehmoment weiß ich leider nicht. ich gebe immer etwas locktite (mittelfest) auf die schrauben und ziehe sie dann mit gefühl an. man merkt eigentlich sehr gut, wann die schraube nicht mehr weiter gedreht werden sollte. so mache ich dass bei allen schrauben am bike. die angegebenen drehmomente sind oft nur relativ, bei lenker und vorbau z.b. reicht meiner erfahrung nach das vom hersteller angegebene drehmoment oft nicht aus, dass der lenker nicht verdreht. wer es schafft, am rahmen die schrauben abzudrehen, oder das gewinde zu versauen, sollte aber eh nicht selbst am bike rumschrauben. loctite und etwas gefühl für schrauben, dann kann nichts passieren.


----------



## haha (11. August 2008)

@walo:
du wolltest doch mal deine erfahrung bezüglich lagertausch posten, wäre super, wenn du das noch machen könntest, da wären dir sicher einige dankbar. meine neuen lager sind nämlich da, mein problem sind die lager im tretlager bereich, dort habe ich bisher noch keine passende lösung gefunden, bei der man nicht mit einem schraubendreher oder einer stange und nem hammer die lager "rausprügeln" muss. dank dir schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (12. August 2008)

die enduro lager mögen ja nicht schlecht sein. wobei die erhöhung der tragzahl im vergleich zu standard lagern sicherlich nicht notwendig ist, da diese ausreichend sein dürfte. zumal beim socom acht lager im einsatz sind.

aber was nutzt ein spezielles lager, wenn es gerade mal mit einer homöopathischen dosis an fett gefüllt ist und die dichtung auch nur dem standard entspricht? bei mir waren jedenfalls nach  3 monaten alle lager hin. ich setze jetzt ina lager ein, die ich mit druckstabilem, seewasserfesten fett komplett gefüllt habe. danach habe ich die lager noch in wachs getränkt um die dichtscheiben auch wirklich dicht zu haben. um die haltbarkeit aufgrund der auftretenden kräfte mache ich mir keine sorgen.

das problem liegt vielmehr im verrotten. da die lager nur wenige gradzahlen an bewegung machen liegt das problem primär beim rost. vor allem bei den wetterbedingungen wie wir sie in mitteleuropa haben.


----------



## walo (12. August 2008)

rost ist das schlagwort. so sahen meine lagersitze + achskammer nach einem winter aus.



man kann sich vorstellen wie die lager aussahen. waren zum teil annähernd nen klotz aus rost und schmotze.
@onkel c
du fettes die lager, in dem du einfach fett unter den gummischutz drückst?

@haha
ich habe alle lager mit dem schraubstock rausgedrückt.
üblichen hilfsmittel wie hüllsen, stangen........die unteren, im tretlager, sind kacke.brauchte dabei hilfe, um den rahmen zu halten.
zum einpressen find ich nen schraubstock super. wobei ich zwei verschieden grössen hatte. den beim einpressen ist dir der "grosse" oft ungeschickt im weg.
hm, weis grad nicht was ich für tipps geben soll. den irgendwie lösen sich die probs wenn sie sich zeigen
es ist auf jedenfall nicht so ein riesen ding wie es immer dargestellt wird. mit ner portion rücksicht und vorsicht und etwas geschick geht es easy.
gruss bernd


edith:
ups, grad fällt mir ein, das ich die unteren,die mit achse, ebenfalls raugeschlagen habe. weis nicht ob das überhaupt anderster geht.
achse auf die seite drücken und in mit gefühl,in kreisbewegungen raustreiben.


----------



## onkel_c (13. August 2008)

@walo

um die lager vollständig mit fett zu füllen demontiere ich die abdeckscheiben (dichtscheiben) mittels einem feinmechaniker-schraubendreher (vorsichtig). dann beidseitig fett rein und scheiben wieder drauf. was definitiv zu viel an fett im lager ist drückt sich dabei heraus.
da die lager weder thermisch noch drehzahlmäßig beansprucht sind können diese vollständig fett gefüllt sein.


----------



## haha (13. August 2008)

ich puste das fett, wenn die lager eingebaut sind, mit dem einsatz von vorsichtig dosierter luft aus dem kompressor in den lagerkörper, so bekommt man das auch ganz ordentlich hin. zu viel druckluft bewirkt natürlich das gegenteil..
ausgebaut gehts nach onkel c`s methode aber sicher besser.

@walo: danke für deine mühe, den rest werde ich schon noch beim ausprobieren herausfinden.


----------



## walo (14. August 2008)

merci für die tipps!
werde die lager, in zukunft, auch etwas mehr pflegen.
grüsse


----------



## TeeWorks (15. August 2008)

hm, also meine lager sind noch wunderbar - allerdings malträtier ich das ding auch sicher bei weitem nicht so wie du, schon gar nicht im winter bei salz auffer strasse   ...vor allem hab ich mir beim saubermachen angewöhnt, den lagerbereich immer nur per schwamm/hand zu säubern ohne schlauch/strahler! Glaub das is die beste Prophylaxe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 26464 (17. Oktober 2008)

So ich hab meine Schwingenlager beim M3 gestern mal nach einem jahr wieder angesehen, und habe nur feststellen können, das eins der hauptlager im hauptrahmen etwas schwerer geht, die anderen gingen wie am ersten tag.
Zur info, die lager sind nie gepflegt worden und immer schön mit wasser gespült.
Im vergleich zu den hoch gelobten Enduro lagern, von den beim ersten mal vier komplett fest waren auch im ausgebauten zustand, muss ich noch mal sagen das die SKF lager bei weiten besser sind, wohl gemertk bei gleichem umgang, sprich keine pflege.


----------



## haha (17. Oktober 2008)

na, das ist doch mal was. waren die skf rsh lager, oder?


----------



## Deleted 26464 (17. Oktober 2008)

richtig


----------



## mcsonnenschein (21. Oktober 2008)

ich würde meine Lager nie mit Wasser auswaschen!


----------



## Deleted 26464 (21. Oktober 2008)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> ich würde meine Lager nie mit Wasser auswaschen!



das war auch net wörtlich gemeint.


----------



## dantist (3. Januar 2009)

@ walo: was hast du nun eigentlich für Lager genommen?  SKS oder Enduro? Bei meinem 5.5 sollte ich unbedingt die Lager wechseln, dort sieht's aus wie beim Roulette: Rien ne va plus...
Danke für deine Auskunft.


----------



## walo (3. Januar 2009)

sali, hab keine enduro genommen, da diese ziemlich schnell durchwaren. genaue bezeichnung meiner jetzigen kann ich nicht nachschauen. sitz grad in chile bei 36 grad und nem zirka minus 6 grad kaltem cerveza ;-)
gruesse bernd

edith: halt, stopp. habs  auf seite eins geschrieben. 2rsr lager hab ich nun verbaut. die halten soweit........langzeiterfahrungen hab ich natuerlich noch keine.
nachtraeglich alles gute fuers neue an euch alle.
bernd


----------



## dantist (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo Bernd

Danke für deine Antwort. Werde mich lagermässig mal schlau machen. 

Bei uns ist es draussen minus 6 grad - also fast ähnliche Verhältnissse wie in Chile! 

Wünsch dir noch eine gute Zeit


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (1. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte euch mal mein Erlebnis, Lagerwechsel vom M6 berichten .
Mein Hinterbau ging sehr rau wenn man den DÃ¤mpfer drauÃen hatte , und da das ja nicht normal ist habe ich mir gedacht ich mach mal ein Lagertausch am Bike( habe ja sonst nix zu tun  ) .
Erst mal die Lager auspressen was an sich mit richtigem Werkzeug ( richtige Nuss , Schraubstock und einem Schraubenzieher) gar nicht mal so schlimm ist  .
Was mir natÃ¼rlich als erstes aufgefallen ist das die zwei Lager am Hauptrahmen sehr schwer bis gar nicht mehr gingen ,Grund dafÃ¼r war das Intense beim Zusammenbau meines Rahmens die HÃ¼lse vergessen haben  ,  die zwischen die Lager kommt GRRRR ( ist ja klar das dann die Lager am Arsch sind  ) .
Kleiner Zwischenstopp ne passende HÃ¼lse basteln  ( so was hat man ja immer zu Hause haha  )
Als der Rahmen in seine Einzelteile  zerlegt war ging es ans reinigen und die Neuen Lager einpressen ( ich habe die Lager 24 Std. im Eisfach gehabt das sie besser in den Rahmen flutschen ) 
Fazit : alle Lager gingen rau , 2 St. waren total am Arsch weil die HÃ¼lse vergessen  wurde beim Zusammenbau .
Kosten: ca. 50 â¬ fÃ¼r richtig gute Lager kein Taiwan Schrott .
Dauer bei mir hat es ne gute Woche gedauert weil ich einfach nicht dran bleiben  konnte ;-) ,
normal sollte der Spass mit abbauen und reinigen aller Teile ( Kurbel ,Bremse ,Schaltung ,KettenfÃ¼hrung ,Kette ) ca 3 -4 Std einplanen ( kommt ja immer was da zwischen wie bei Mir, ein Lager freckt gemacht neues holen  , HÃ¼lse gefertigt ,Schraubenkleber leer  und und und  )
Jetzt geht der Hinterbau seidenweich  wie sich das gehÃ¶rt .
Wenn jemand ne Frage hat Pm an mich !


----------



## Geißbock__ (1. Februar 2009)

Kannst Du bitte ein Bild von Deinen Werkzeugen zum ein- und auspressen reinsetzen?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1980 (1. Februar 2009)

Das willst du gar nicht sehen was ich da alles genommen habe ;-) bis es einfach ging .
Zum einpressen habe ich ne Nuss für Zündkerzen genommen das ging perfekt ( kannst du mim Gummihammer einschlagen ) . 
Zum auspressen der Lager wo die Hülse drin ist (sind 2 St. ) Hülse zur Seite drücken und mit einem großen Schraubenzieher und ein Gummihammer von hinten rausschlagen ( geht halt das Lager freckt aber kommen ja eh neue rein ) .
Die andern gehen ganz einfach mit dem Schraubstock und einem Rohr (3 cm lang )  das größer ist wie das Lager und von hinten mit ner 13 Nuss rausdrücken  .

Ich hoffe du hast alles verstanden  , kann man echt schlecht erklären .

Ps. Ich habe noch ein kompletten Lagersatz für das M6 da wenn jemand Interesse hat .


----------



## Geißbock__ (1. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank! Hast Du das auspressen schonmal mit einem Messingspreizdübel probiert! Einfach im Lager ansetzen, Gewindestange eindrehen, so dass sich der Dübel spreitzt und dann mit einem Schlag auf die Gewindestange das Lager austreiben. So hab ichs bisher gemacht!


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (1. Februar 2009)

Ja das hatte ich erst vor , aber dann hatte ich kein Bock mehr noch mal in den Baumarkt zu fahren um mir so ein Werkzeug zu basteln .


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Februar 2009)

wenn intense beim zusammenbau ne hülse vergisst,was schon mal gar nicht geht würde ich mir die lager von denen ersetzen lassen...


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (1. Februar 2009)

Warum soll das nicht gehen mit der Hülse (Menschlicher fehler )   ?? Das mit den Lagern werde ich noch abklären, ich denke das gibt auch keine Problem das ich auf Kulanz neue bekomme ,hatte bis jetzt keine Problem mit Intense, waren immer sehr Kulant und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so ,aber du hast schon recht so was sollte in der Preisklasse nicht vorkommen   !


----------



## haha (1. Februar 2009)

@steppenwolf:

was hast du denn für lager verwendet?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (1. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Skf 2 RSH  genommen !
Habe ich super Erfahrungen mit gemacht z.b. bei meinem Sunday


----------



## haha (2. Februar 2009)

na, da kann ich nur gute wahl sagen. die selben hab ich im socom verbaut, mittlerweile glaub ich schon fast ein halbes jahr lang.. wunderbar, und im gegensatz zu den serienmäßigen enduro bearings auch gut gedichtet. da machts nichts aus, wenn man mal beim säubern mit dem wasserstrahl draufkommt.


----------



## Downhoehl (2. Februar 2009)

Meine SKF gehen jetzt auch schon in die 2. Saison und die laufen auch immernoch Butterweich. Kann die also auch nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1980 (2. Februar 2009)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Meine SKF gehen jetzt auch schon in die 2. Saison und die laufen auch immernoch Butterweich. Kann die also auch nur weiterempfehlen.



Ich kauf ja auch kein Schrott


----------



## Frog (10. Februar 2009)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Meine SKF gehen jetzt auch schon in die 2. Saison und die laufen auch immernoch Butterweich. Kann die also auch nur weiterempfehlen.



..wenn Ihr auf mtbr.com schreibt, das Ihr SKF Lage (INA) genommen habt (habe ich auch verwendet) schlagen die Amis Euch den Kopf ab. Die glauben einfach nicht, das Lager "made in germany" doch etwas besser sind als diese schrott "AMI Bearings". 
War bei mir genauso.....Hauptschwingenlager toatal verottet (ohne Wasserstrahl oder Winterfahrt).

VG
FROG


----------



## soniccube (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo

die gleiche Geschichte bei meinem Socom. Es wurde eine Saison gefahren und die Lager, vorallem die unteren Hauptlager der Schwinge sind festgefressen. Werde nun auch alle tauschen ( vermutlich SKS ).

Gruss Dani


----------



## walo (17. Mai 2009)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte ein Bild von Deinen Werkzeugen zum ein- und auspressen reinsetzen?
> 
> Grüße


zwar schon etwas her, aber vielleicht hilfts ja anderen.
normalerweise hab ich auch immer nen schraubstock benutzt.
gestern hab ichs mal mit ner gewindestage versucht.



finds wesentlich besser mit der stange.
konnte alles am ständer machen. kein umständliches rumgehebe und ausrichten.zudem kann man, bei der unteren umlenkung(6.6)gleich immer beide lager auf einmal einpressen.
einfach passende gewindestange (bei 6001er lagern ne 12mm stange) muttern und unterlagsscheiben kaufen.
falls die unterlagsscheibe nicht direkt bis an die lagersitze gedrückt werden kann, hab ich die alten lager als "spacer" benutzt.
die alten treib ich nach wie vor per hammer, gefühl und schraubenzieher raus.
hoffe es hilft dem ein oder anderem
gruss


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (17. Mai 2009)

walo schrieb:


> zwar schon etwas her, aber vielleicht hilfts ja anderen.
> normalerweise hab ich auch immer nen schraubstock benutzt.
> gestern hab ichs mal mit ner gewindestage versucht.
> 
> ...



Schraubenzieher??


----------



## walo (17. Mai 2009)

ja,grosser schraubenzieher, von innen, in kreisbewegungen raustreiben.
is da was falsch dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (21. Mai 2009)

Hab meine grad ausgebaut und war erstaunt von der Haltbarkeit der Enduro Lager - 1 1/2 Jahre waren die nun drin  is leider des Foto net so gut, doch vielleicht erkennt man was.

Hab mir nun SKF bestellt

@Walo mach es genauso mit nem Schraubenzieher.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (21. Mai 2009)

aso, ja, geht mit einem Schraubenzieher auch....


----------



## iRider (21. Mai 2009)

Wow, gebrochen! Beim rausschlagen passiert oder schon im Rahmen so gewesen?



mc schrecka schrieb:


> Hab meine grad ausgebaut und war erstaunt von der Haltbarkeit der Enduro Lager - 1 1/2 Jahre waren die nun drin  is leider des Foto net so gut, doch vielleicht erkennt man was.
> 
> Hab mir nun SKF bestellt
> 
> @Walo mach es genauso mit nem Schraubenzieher.


----------



## mc schrecka (21. Mai 2009)

Im Rahmen, hab des net mal rausschlagen müssen


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (21. Mai 2009)

Ich habe noch 10 Lager da wenn jemand welche brauch !!


----------



## mc schrecka (21. Mai 2009)

mist, jetz hab ich schon welche bestellt


----------



## Fahrrad112 (22. Mai 2009)

Was kostet der Lagersatz


----------



## mc schrecka (22. Mai 2009)

pn an Steppenwolf1980


----------



## TeeWorks (29. Juli 2009)

salü leitln,

würd mal gern nachsehen, wies um meine lager steht, trau mich aber net so recht die verschraubung zu lösen, was mir scheint nur mit gewalt/großem hebel geht? - ich nehm an dass das der von intense verwendete schraubensicherungslack is, der sich da so krass dagegen wehrt? is dat normal? ...würd nur ungern was kaputt machen...


----------



## walo (29. Juli 2009)

die zwei achsen der unteren umlenkung sind mit madenschrauben gesichert. die restlichen kannst du unbedenklich aufdrehen (nach rechts ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (29. Juli 2009)

thx dude, au wenn die dingers bei mir nach links aufgehn...


----------



## TeeWorks (29. Juli 2009)

so... komisch, mein lagerfett is hellgrau bis weiß. nach 2 jahren. also entweder fahr ich zu wenig oder.... 

...dafür is vorher was total tolles passiert, war vorhin am weißfluh fahren ...nach der abfahrt mal alle schrauben auf lockerheit überprüft, auch den dämpferbolzen, hab einmal bissl nach links und rechts gedreht (die aufnahme in der CNC schwinge ging schon immer extrem schwer rein und rauszudrehen) - und klack, da war er ab. ohne größeren kraftaufwand mit m kleinen multitool, nicht mit nem langen werkstattschlüsse.!     ...und zwar nicht im gewinde gebrochen, sondern ein stück außerhalb in der dämpferbuchse... krieg gleich nen schreikrampf.

Jemand ne idee? IceSpray, anbohren und dann rausdrehen versuchen? oder gleich ausfräsen lassen und n gewindeinsert reindrücken? F$ck.


----------



## pisskopp (29. Juli 2009)

Hab meine Lager im SOCOm geöffnet. Horror!!
Hab dan gleich alle gefettet mit motorex.
Die Lager von den Umlenkhebel haben eine Buchse drin, die lässt sich verschieben, dort habe ich auch Fett reingepresst.
Ich vermute die Grundschmierung taugt nix.
Denke alle Lager sollten so ca alle 4 Monate gepflegt werden.


----------



## walo (29. Juli 2009)

apropo madenschraube am umlenkhebel:
klebt ihr die madenschrauben rein?
bei mir lösen  sie sich ab und an. jedoch hab ich sie bisher nicht eingeklebt, da ich bedenken habe, dass ich den kleinen imbuskopf, beim lösen, runddrehen könnte.
hatte mir einmal eine von diesen m.s rundgedreht und das war dann übelste murxerei.


----------



## TeeWorks (29. Juli 2009)

winziger tropfen lack ins gewinde hinten rein und sollt das ganze eigentlich net zu sehr fixieren...

...bei mir wird das erst ne murxerei


----------



## walo (29. Juli 2009)

bohrs sie an.
schleif dir nen "passenden" imbus konisch an, sodass er, wenn du ihn "reintreibst", genügend greift.
viel spass
:-D

edith hat noch nen tipp:
ich hab mir etwas längere schrauben besorgt. 
somit kann ich sie paar mm überstehen lassen, um sie noch gut packen zu können.....


----------



## TeeWorks (29. Juli 2009)

hm dat mit dem imbus klingt gar nid schlecht 

...hast du dem schraubenbruch also schon vorgesorgt oder is das bei dir auch schon mal passiert?!


----------



## walo (29. Juli 2009)

mir ist das ständig passiert. 
irgendwann wars mir dann zu blöd und ich hab ne durchgehende "achse" reingemecht.
hab sie aber selber machen müssen bzw. machen lassen.
ist  ein beschi55enes mass und zusätzlich noch m6.
gruss

edith: glaub zocchi hat passende. sind aber abnormal teuer und die ar5chlöcher haben mein geld das letzte mal gesehen ;-)


----------



## TeeWorks (30. Juli 2009)

ständig?? what the....? wo ich ne neue schraube herbekomm is mir au no ned so ganz klar. 
hast du grad des maß da, wie lang muss die sein? 
bin grad in münchen, da gibts nen shoppe der nur schrauben verkauft, hoff ich krieg da welche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (31. Juli 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ständig?? what the....? wo ich ne neue schraube herbekomm is mir au no ned so ganz klar.
> hast du grad des maß da, wie lang muss die sein?
> bin grad in münchen, da gibts nen shoppe der nur schrauben verkauft, hoff ich krieg da welche.



EDITH: Geschafft, hab zwei inbusschlüssel geopfert  ...hab jetz das gewinde nochmal nachgeschnitten, kam jede menge holz raus - im übrigen scheint die fräse von intense net besonders genau zu arbeiten, die beiden aufnahmen sind nämlich nicht deckungsgleich, deswegen wohl auch der bruch, gibt ziemliche scherkräfte glaub ich. naja, hoffe mal dass die jetz net abbricht beim nächsten mal rausschrauben. 

aber M6x50 is doch n ganz normales maß?  oder meinst du dein neues mit kontermutter?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal ein paar Fragen bzgl. der Lager.
Und zwar hab ich in PDS am Umlenkhebel eine Schraube verloren. Das Locktide wurde vermutlich beim erneuten Festziehen aufgebrochen. Jetzt werde ich wohl mal alle Schrauben rausdrehen (wurden alle nachgezogen) und neues Locktide reinmachen. Welches Locktide benutze ich da am besten? Was macht ihr rein? 
Wie dunkel/dreckig ist das Fett bei euch wenn ihr verschlossene Schrauben aufmacht? Das Foto täuscht nämlich evtl. da beim Fahren ohne Bolzen Dreck von außen drangekommen ist. Ich weiß leider nicht wie lange ich ohne gefahren bin. 2-3 Abfahrten evtl.  

Wie bekomme ich die Lager denn am besten aus dem Hebel raus? Ich hab das bislang alles noch nicht angerührt. Kann man die einfach von hinten rausschieben oder ist das ne Presspassung?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## walo (31. Juli 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> aber M6x50 is doch n ganz normales maß?  oder meinst du dein neues mit kontermutter?


ich meinte die durchgehende hardware. 
edith:ist es nicht so, dass dir bei ner normalen m6 x 50 deine hardware/ buchse auf dem gewinde rumtanzt und somit das gewinde in deine alubuchsen "schneidet"?
deswegen hat sich der bernd längere gekauft und sie abgeschitten. den bei längeren ist der gewindefreie part passend länger (glaub ne 80iger). beim abschneiden kannste dann einfach  etwas mehr dranlassen und schon haste was zum greifen, falls sie sich wieder verabschiedet.
was für ne härte haste?


----------



## TeeWorks (3. August 2009)

härte? Federhärte? ...oder die von der Schraube - da hab ich keinen Schimmer 

Bei mir schaut die Gewindeseitige Buchse OK aus... zwar scho bissl gewinde reingekratzt, aber minimal. Jetz sitzt sie auf jeden Fall zig mal besser, nachdem ich das gewinde nachgeschnitten hab.

@fahrenheit: 2-3mal gefahren ohne achse in der schwinge?!?! was gehtn mit dir!

Die Achsschrauben müssen nach jedem Drehen wieder mit Sicherungslack gesichert werden, zumindest bei mir kann ich die teils net ganz festziehen, weil dann das lager anfängt zu klemmen. Ich hab hier Loxeal 83-54 Hochfest (Hibike)
...kp obs was taugt, habs halt mal reingetröpfelt beim wieder zusammenbauen, werd aber mal eine nochmal aufschrauben und gucken obs zu einfach geht.

Da hätt ich gleich ma ne frage, so zeug tropft man druf und lässt es dann trocknen wenn die schrauben drin is oder? (...gibt ja glaub auch so silikon das erst trocknen muss bevor mans reinschraubt......)

Wie man die Lager aus der Schwinge bekommt, keinen schimmer.


----------



## iRider (3. August 2009)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Welches Locktide benutze ich da am besten? Was macht ihr rein?
> Wie dunkel/dreckig ist das Fett bei euch wenn ihr verschlossene Schrauben aufmacht? Das Foto täuscht nämlich evtl. da beim Fahren ohne Bolzen Dreck von außen drangekommen ist. Ich weiß leider nicht wie lange ich ohne gefahren bin. 2-3 Abfahrten evtl.



Da sollte eigentlich kein Fett oder Dreck auf dem Gewinde sein. Normalerweise reinige ich das gut, entfette es und baue es mit viel blauem Loctite zusammen.


----------



## haha (3. August 2009)

Ich hab hier Loxeal 83-54 Hochfest (Hibike)

und was geht mit dir??
wenn du deine schrauben nie mehr lösen willst, nehm das zeug ruhig her..
das zeug ist für sowas nicht geeignet. wie i-rider schreibt, unbedingt nur blaues (mittelfestes) loctite verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (3. August 2009)

haha schrieb:


> Ich hab hier Loxeal 83-54 Hochfest (Hibike)
> 
> und was geht mit dir??
> wenn du deine schrauben nie mehr lösen willst, nehm das zeug ruhig her..
> das zeug ist für sowas nicht geeignet. wie i-rider schreibt, unbedingt nur blaues (mittelfestes) loctite verwenden.



 ...jo sagt einem ja keiner. trial and error.


....ABER: meine gehn wunderbar wieder auf, knarzt halt bissal... aber ich hab auch nich das ganze gewinde voll gemacht mit dem zeug.  ...und inwiefern is das zeug dann geeignet bzw. wieso wirds von nem radlshop verkauft wenns nicht für schwingenachsen taugt? (frag mich grad was noch fester sitzen muss als ne schwinge.... *grübel*  )


----------



## °Fahreinheit (3. August 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> @fahrenheit: 2-3mal gefahren ohne achse in der schwinge?!?! was gehtn mit dir!



Also wenn ich gemerkt hätte, dass die Schraube fehlt, wäre ich ganz sicher nicht mehr gefahren. Ich hab es beim Warten am Lift zufällig gesehen und hab dann natürlich gleich schluss gemacht mit fahren. Wie lange die Schraube schon raus war weiß ich aber nicht. Verzogen ist zumindest nichts, von daher ist es hoffentlich nicht schlimm gewesen.

Also "blaues" Loctide, okay. Dann werd ich am WE mal ran. 

Die Frage nach dem Fett bezog sich eigentlich auf die Lager. Man hört ja oft, dass Leute ihre Rahmen zerlegen, "alles fetten" und wieder ordendlich mit Loctide zusammenbauen. Was genau soll ich denn da fetten? Die Lager sind doch gekapselt... oder? Ich hätte jetzt einfach alle vier schrauben am Umlenkhebel rausgedreht, alles mit nem Lappen und WD40 sauber gewischt, getrocknet und dann die Schrauben nur mit Loctide wieder reingeschraubt. Wäre das Vorgehen soweit okay? 
Ist mein erstes Fully, da fehlt die Erfahrung.


----------



## haha (3. August 2009)

die roten lagerdichtungen vorsichtig abnehmen. wd 40 in die lager sprühen. von hand drehen (falls das nicht geht, einen konischen dorn verwenden). wd 40. drehen. restliches fett mit druckluft auspusten. evtl. nochmal wd40 und druckluft. lager mit gutem lagerfett füllen. lager drehen, solange, bis das fett abgesunken ist. nochmal neues fett bis obenhin. lagerdichungen (gereinigt) draufdrücken und restfett abwischen. lager mehrmals drehen. fertig
edit: gutes fett.. ich nehm ein 0815 baumarkt lagerfett, i-rider hat sehr gut erfahrung mit phil wood


----------



## °Fahreinheit (5. August 2009)

haha schrieb:


> die roten lagerdichtungen vorsichtig abnehmen. wd 40 in die lager sprühen. von hand drehen (falls das nicht geht, einen konischen dorn verwenden). wd 40. drehen. restliches fett mit druckluft auspusten. evtl. nochmal wd40 und druckluft. lager mit gutem lagerfett füllen. lager drehen, solange, bis das fett abgesunken ist. nochmal neues fett bis obenhin. lagerdichungen (gereinigt) draufdrücken und restfett abwischen. lager mehrmals drehen. fertig
> edit: gutes fett.. ich nehm ein 0815 baumarkt lagerfett, i-rider hat sehr gut erfahrung mit phil wood



Bestens, danke!


----------



## walo (9. August 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> härte? Federhärte? ...oder die von der Schraube - da hab ich keinen Schimmer
> 
> Bei mir schaut die Gewindeseitige Buchse OK aus... zwar scho bissl gewinde reingekratzt, aber minimal. Jetz sitzt sie auf jeden Fall zig mal besser, nachdem ich das gewinde nachgeschnitten hab.


auf den schrauben hats bezeichnungen.
8.8, 10.9 usw. 
z.b bei der 8.8 bedeutet dies:
1. 8 steht für zugfestigkeit in N/mm2
2. 8 steht für 640 N/mm2 streck-dehngrenze
wenn die festigkeit nun zu hoch ist, brechen dir die teile zu schnell, da sie schlicht zu steif/hart/unflexieble sind.
8.8 ist nicht schlecht.


wenn  deine einbaubuchse schon von dem gewinde gezeichnet ist, bekommt deine schraube immer etwas(mehr) spiel ab und somit wirds sich dein "bruchinterval" weiter verkürzen. zusätzlich verabschiedet sich deine gleitbuchse ebenfalls schneller, was dem ganzen nochmals schlecht aufstösst.

wie geschrieben, besorg dir ne durchgehende buchse mit passender schraube, bei der der gewindefrei part(schaft) deiner achslänge entspricht.
wenns mit den getrennten buchsen mal anfängt, wirds lästig. vorallem auf der linken seite, da da das gewinde reinschneidet und diese buchse eher spiel bekommt.
intense hatte vot jahren die gleiche schei55e schon am tazer verbaut und da gabs ebenfalls überdurchschnittlich viele brüche.
gruss


----------



## TeeWorks (9. August 2009)

hmm... glaub meine schraube hält keine abfahrt durch... da steht VIBO A2.70 , andere kriegt man hier im kaff aber glaub net.

ich bin verwirrt... Was führt denn effektiv zum Bruch der Schraube? Weil spiel is da bei mir so gut wie keins in den Buchsen. Allerdings is mir z.b. auch nicht klar, sollte sich die buchse um die schraube bewegen oder in der Dämpferbohrung selbst?

Wenn du ne durchgehende Buchse hast, wie regelst du die Zentrierung, zusätzliche Aluhülsen? Hab in meiner Wildsau genau das System, allerdings keine Peilung woher ich die Teile bekommen soll... 



> intense hatte vot jahren die gleiche schei55e schon am tazer verbaut und da gabs ebenfalls überdurchschnittlich viele brüche.
> gruss


Im 951 und schätzomativ auch den anderen is doch die gleiche art und weise der verschraubung verbaut


----------



## walo (9. August 2009)

hauptgrund ist, dass der schraubenschaft zu kurz ist und das es nur ne 6 er schraube ist.
wenn du meinst, dass du nur ganz wenig spiel hast, reicht das schon längst aus.
deine schraube bekommt bei "jedem" einfedern, auf die gleiche stelle, ne belastung und irgendwann ist halt schluss. mit der gleichen bewegung schneidet sich das gewinde tiefer rein und der vorgang nimmt an fahrt auf.
das mindeste was du tun solltest, ist, dass du nen passende schraube kaufst......

jep, da sind aluspacer bei der durchgehenden........

im dämpferauge hats ne gleitbuchse, die die buchsen gleiten lässt ;-)

keine ahnung was bei m6, 951 und so verbaut ist.  aber mindestens 8er schrauben......

gruss


----------



## TeeWorks (9. August 2009)

hmm, jo die schraube is echt a bissl mager, da haste leider recht.

Was das gleiten angeht... von der gleitbuchse merk ich leider gar nix, das bewegt sich doch so gut wie gar nid, aber vllt. liegt das an marzocchi 

...irgend nen tipp wo man die stahlbuchsen + spacer herbekommt? oder muss ich die mir selber bauen


----------



## iRider (10. August 2009)

walo schrieb:


> keine ahnung was bei m6, 951 und so verbaut ist.  aber mindestens 8er schrauben......



Das M6, 951 haben 8-er, ABER das neue Uzzi VP, Tazer VP, Tracer VP haben 6-er. Rückschritt IMO denn gerade beim Uzzi hätte ich eine 8-er Schraube erwartet.


----------



## TeeWorks (10. August 2009)

aufbohren 


...naja kann mir net vorstellen, dass allen o.g. intensefahrern dauernd die bolzen brechen... zufall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (10. August 2009)

Hi!
Habe heute frei und informiere mich mal nach solchen Bolzen. Sie müssten ja 40mm lang sein, Durchmesser 8mm und mit einem Innengewinde und Kopf versehen sein. Bei mir erkenne ich auch schon Spuren vom Gewinde in der Rahmenhalterung! Halte auf dem Laufenden!!!


----------



## walo (10. August 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ...irgend nen tipp wo man die stahlbuchsen + spacer herbekommt? oder muss ich die mir selber bauen


passende gibts glaubs nur von zocchi.
sind aber abartig teuer..........
wenns einer drauf hat, ist das mit ner drehbank ziemlich flott erledigt.


iRider schrieb:


> das neue Uzzi VP, Tazer VP, Tracer VP haben 6-er. Rückschritt IMO denn gerade beim Uzzi hätte ich eine 8-er Schraube erwartet.


manchmal versteh ichs nicht.

sind wenigsten durchgehende buchsen verbaut?


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. August 2009)

Habe den Bolzen mit gegenübersitzender Schraube in Auftrag gegeben. 8.8er Festigkeit und Edelstahl! Am Samstag gibts Bilder. Wenns was taugt, gibts eine Sammelbestellung
Im Baumarkt und Co. gabs nichts vergleicbares. Santacruz machts richtig. Habe dem Dreher dieses Schraubbolzen als Vorlage gegeben, jedoch mit Uzzimaßen!

Grüße


----------



## iRider (11. August 2009)

walo schrieb:


> manchmal versteh ichs nicht.
> 
> sind wenigsten durchgehende buchsen verbaut?



Am Umlenkhebel sieht es so aus, an der Rahmenseite nein. Wenn ich es recht sehe sind die Schrauben aber 12.8-er.


----------



## Geißbock__ (22. August 2009)

Nun gibts endlich ein Bild von der Schraube mit Bolzen
Festigkeit ist 12, Länge des Bolzens 40mm





Passt bei meinem VPX perfekt!!
Könnt es ja mal prüfen, obs bei euch auch passen würde!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (27. August 2009)

So, hab heute meinen neuen Shoulder Bolt am Oberrohr verbaut, nachdem ich ja eine Schraube verloren hatte. Auch die Schraube auf der anderen Seite hab ich ausgetauscht, ob frisches Loctide aufzutragen und einen erneuten Verlust zu vermeiden. Ich hab die Lager von außen und die Gewinde innen sauber gewischt, die Schrauben lediglich mit Schraubensicherungskleber (blau) beschmiert und dann die beiden Schrauben eingebaut. Dann hab ich einen Tag gewartet. Jetzt hab ich heute eine kleine Runde gedreht und muss feststellen, dass es jetzt ziemlich dolle knarzt. Das Geräusch hatte ich vorher nicht. Hab ich irgendwo Fett vergessen? Oder woran kann das liegen? Stört irgendwie schon. 

Zudem macht meine Fox 36 beim Eintauchen Geräusche und meine Hope Pro2 dreht nach 2 Monaten auch schon nicht mehr gut und knirscht dabei. Was ist bloß mit dem modernen Material los?... tztztz


----------



## TeeWorks (28. August 2009)

jo ois oasch.

...das knarzen kommt ziemlich wahrscheinlich eher von einem der dämpferbolzen, schau mal ob die vllt. bissl zu fest sitzen. 

...bei mir is übrigens eines der "shoulder bolt" gewinde im rahmen/oberrohr im arsch, wars schon von anfang an, da hat wohl einer mit dem elektroschrauber im werk mal etwas unachtsam angesetzt. hab ihn grad noch so mit mühe und not wieder reinbekommen :/

@geißbock: sind 40mm bolzenlänge nich grad nen tick zu kurz?


----------



## Geißbock__ (28. August 2009)

Nein, passt genau! Der Bolzen, der im Rahmen sitzt ist 40 mm lang, also ohne Kopf!


----------

